# Datei wird nicht gefunden - Warum?



## Tobias (1. Apr 2004)

High, meine App wirft mir folgende Exception:


```
java.io.FileNotFoundException: test.conf (Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.open(Native Method)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(FileInputStream.java:106)
	at cmfserver.conf.Configuration.load(Configuration.java:163)
	at cmfserver.conf.Configuration.<init>(Configuration.java:115)
	at cmfserver.conf.Configuration.getConfiguration(Configuration.java:90)
	at cmfserver.ServerMain.main(ServerMain.java:73)
```

Zu Testzwecken lasse ich mir den kanonischen Pfad der gesuchten Datei (wird durch ein File-Objekt repräsentiert) in Configuration.load() (also soweit unten wie möglich) ausgeben. Ergibt folgendes:


```
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Besitzer\jbproject\cmfserver\test.conf
```

Und genau da liegt eine Datei mit genau diesem Namen... Die Dateiendung habe ich geprüft (also, dass mir der Editor nicht noch ein verstecktes .txt hinten drangehängt hat).

Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende.

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Koravel (1. Apr 2004)

Vielleicht stellen dir die Backslahes ein Bein? Versuche den Pfad mit / statt mit \ anzugeben... ein Versuch ist es wert...
Vielleicht lässt dir ein Security Manager auch keine Sicht auf die Datei oder ein darüberliegendes Verzeichnis oder so?


----------



## Tobias (1. Apr 2004)

Wer seine Debug-Ausgaben liest, ist klar im Vorteil... Die Datei war nicht da, wo sie hingehörte... Ist mir erst aufgefallen, als ich die Datei vom Programm selbst anlegen ließ, bevor ich darauf zugegriffen hab... ;(

mpG
Tobias


----------

